# 1936/ 1937 Schwinn Model C



## Stephen T (May 31, 2010)

Hello Friends,
This is my first post on the cabe. 
    I use to sell NOS balloon bike parts about 9 years ago probably to many of you.
I got out of the bike scene due to injuring my arm making it difficult to ride. I am all healed up and want to buy a bike to ride. 
I am now looking for a 1936 or 1937 Schwinn Model C in good condition with all parts. A little surface rust is fine. 
What should I expect to pay for one of these? I will probably be looking to buy one in the coming weeks.
Thanks Ya'll, Stephen


----------



## militarymonark (May 31, 2010)

over a grand at least with all the parts, JRE has a couple of them awhile back not sure what he sold his for.


----------



## Stephen T (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank You very much, sounds hopeful for me now. 
   I've got my eyes open and will be looking. Steve


----------



## JRE (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea wich I had the red and green one still. I got $1200 for it.


----------



## Stephen T (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea, there are a few I wish I still had too!!  Do you have any photos of the red and green one. I'd love seeing these old bikes!!! Thanks, JRE


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 2, 2010)

I think this was one of yours before you found the tank


----------

